# Florida Bark mantis Pictures



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my Florida bark mantis I am horrible with computers so it kinda mess up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2009)

I knew i was going to mess up &lt;_&lt;


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2009)

Hope you enjoy I think they are l2 1nd l3.


----------



## The_Asa (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice species, I like the last pic


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 14, 2009)

Those are cute little guys! You didn't mess up.... you posted the pics just fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2009)

Those are fine but i lost like 2 or 3 pictures on my computer but it ok one day ill find them and remember all the babies


----------



## Anleoflippy (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the colours...


----------



## robelgado (Feb 14, 2009)

Yea awesome colors on the little guys.

Did you find the ootheca? or you purchased one?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2009)

I found the ooth and i think the picture didn't even show all of the amazing colors they are so cool.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 14, 2009)

thats great.

where were you looking? I live in south florida


----------



## robelgado (Feb 14, 2009)

I found one of those at a shooting range once, poor guy was missing one of his front pincers.

grabbed him and put him in a nearby forest. Great colors on him.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

Well we were just walking around my house and in a pile of wood at the base of a tree picked up a piece and found the ooth pretty amazing i was not looking for a ooth or even a mantis just poking around.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats awesome.

I hope it hatches for you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

It did and those are the babies


----------



## robelgado (Feb 15, 2009)

oh great, how many nymphs did you get out of the ootheca?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2009)

robelgado said:


> oh great, how many nymphs did you get out of the ootheca?


I don't Remember how many hatched but i have like 20ish nymphs left.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 16, 2009)

I wonder how big those guys get, gonna go do some research


----------

